# 6-way vs. 4-way pallets



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I used to run 6 hives on wearhouse pallets. When I got them to their Summer yards I took two off of the pallet. The bottom boards were nailed onto the bottom deep. That made working the four much easier I found.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

MikeTheBeekeeper said:


> I'm considering buying and using 6-way pallets this year.


working those two hives in the center would be a real _pain in the back_


----------



## Thermwood (May 29, 2010)

With 6 to the pallet it is much easier to tie down for transport and you can put more hives on. Also having entrances to the side rather than pointing at you while moving with forklift is much better.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Ian said:


> working those two hives in the center would be a real _pain in the back_


That's why we don't use them. It's a lot easier to work hives on 4-ways.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

I am building a bunch of pallets that are 4 way that have entrances to the side , it is a design from a local commercial beekeeper , I hope they work out okay , I have never used pallets with my bees before . I think it makes more sense to have the hives pointed that way because of the direction of the frames are inline with the flow of traffic , less damage to the bees in transport I would think.
The downfall is that I can't take quite as many in 1 trip , but I am not going to be travelling far to where they are going to pollinate berries .
Just my 2 nickles worth , no pennies left in Canada  LOL


----------



## MikeTheBeekeeper (May 18, 2011)

I see, so it's quite inconvenient.


----------



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

I recently went to buy new pallets and was stuck with this same question. I went ahead and ordered 6ways because thats what I already had and to switch them all over to 4's would be a nightmare. both financially and laboriously . I like the 6ways too. Standing infront of the hive doesn't seem to be that big of a deterrent for me. Here's a pic of mine.


----------



## MikeTheBeekeeper (May 18, 2011)

That looks similar to the ones I can get. I can get them cheaper than 4-way pallets so that's mostly why I'm interested in them. Also I've worked with singles placed right next to each other (3 in a row) and it's not much of a problem for me either but I think 4-ways are a little bit easier though.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

I use 4 ways because do lots of top box tilting when checking weight, swarm cells, sub feeding, and so on. I don't think you could tilt the center hive on a 6 way.


----------



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

There needs to be a gap between the opposite hives. 3-4 inches and you will be able to tilt the center hive. All of mine have the gap. I recently bought some hives on 6ways without the gap. Terrible. Also it allows my end hives to have inside (pallet) entrances so I can stand infront of them and work the center without blocking.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Brilliant idea switching the enterances into the middle of the pallet, it would manage the drift issue. 
Funny thing is simple ideas like that sometimes are the hardest to find.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Ian said:


> Brilliant idea switching the enterances into the middle of the pallet, it would manage the drift issue.
> Funny thing is simple ideas like that sometimes are the hardest to find.


Does this mean that hives will function fine with a small space 6-12" between the entrances of the hives?
If so do the bees orient to front of the hives opposite them so if you move the pallet they don't drift back to the original spot? Also if you then make nucs/splits from those hives and place them face to face there will not be a drift issue?

If that is the case it is brilliant for those with small yards who need to put splits/ nucs in a different position in the same bee yard.
I am interested to hear more on this concept


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Entrance orientation is key to drifting issues. Those hives will use those side entrances no less efficient than the other frount facing hives. Lots of room there. 
Split that hive, and they will simply re orientate to their new entrance


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Ian said:


> Entrance orientation is key to drifting issues. Those hives will use those side entrances no less efficient than the other frount facing hives. Lots of room there.
> Split that hive, and they will simply re orientate to their new entrance


So to get this straight in my mind...If I place one row of hives side by side with front entrances and place another row side by side with front entrances facing, and only 6-12" across from the front entrances of the other row they will do fine?

If I then split some of those hives and orient them facing each other in a row can I expect less drift than if I didn't reorient them facing one another.

Will there be less drift maintaining the relative orientation even if I relocate the entire group of reoriented hives?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I do not know if I'm following you. 

Simply put with those six ways, less drifting with the two hives using the back side/side entrance than if they all were using frount entrances

If you look, even though the entrance is on the back side, it's still a straight shot entrance to the side. I would not of thought that until I had seen it


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I saw a guy one time who had 4 hive pallets w/ entrances on the front for two hives and entrances on the sides for two. What happens when they get loaded on a semi? Half the hives are closed in for 24 hours or better. Why doesn't that kill them?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

That's a good point. This six way with the back entrance would have enough space to beard and breath, but to have actual side entrances on a four way would totally smother the hive during transport. 
Hmmm, not a good idea


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Here's a pic of a 6-way in almonds in Feb 2012. See how entrances were arranged.















No clips that I can see, but there is a small block of wood at front on one of pics.

Hives are touching each other side to side and at backs?????? Rot and underside of super checking are problems.


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

It makes my back hurt just looking at the pictures of a 6 way pallet.


----------

